# Help needed!!



## aquarium addict (May 2, 2008)

I just bought a new 100 gallon tank that came with fishes, 2 plecos, 2 convicts, 1 african cichlid, 1 jack, and 1 huge oscar. First I would like to specifically identify this bright yellow cichlid. Next, I noticed a small number of tiny black irregularly shaped dots on him in various places, dorsal fin, under his eye, a couple on his body on each side. Does anyone have any clue what this could be, I'm thinking it is some kind of a parasite, possibly a skin fluke. Oh, I'm not exactly sure if he has teeth, little black ones, or if he also has these dots in his mouth, just inside the upper and lower lips. Everyone else looks pretty good, except the Oscar has definitely had hole-in-the-head previously due to the amount of scarring on the top of its head and it looks like he could possibly be coming down with it again, there are two open holes on the right side of its head. Any suggestions!!??


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

For the cichlid, you're going to need to post a picture. Also, are the dots raised above the surface of the fish? If not, it may be just his coloring, but no one will be sure unless a picture is posted. He probably does have little teeth, they would look like sharp triangles.

In the picture through the link you can clearly see this fishes teeth. The teeth on your fish should look similar but may look a little different as every fishes mouth is different.

http://page.freett.com/dousetu/genus_cynotilapia.JPG

As for the oscar with HITH. The way to prevent this from happening and to help it heal is a varied diet and clean water conditions. You shouldn't need to add any medications for HITH, with the right conditions it can completely heal itself. Only add medication if you start to see a fungus (white & fuzzy). For fungus infections I like to use Kordon's Methylene Blue 1 drop per gallon. It's not stressful on the fish and dissipates over time so you usually only need one dose.

HITH is usually caused by poor nutrition and poor water quality. Also, when healed up, you will see small pitting on the forehead still. This is nothing to worry about. These are called sensory pits and are completely natural. Once an oscar reaches a certain age/size they develop the pits.

I have 2 oscars and they have never gotten HITH. I feed them a varied diet of Hikari Cichlid Staple (green packaging), Tetra Cichlid - Cichlid Sticks, and Omega One Cichlid pellets. I feed more than one time a day and either rotate the food they're getting or feed all 3 foods in one sitting. I've found this combination of food keeps my oscars in excellent health. These foods are also great for your convicts, african cichlid, and jack. I never feed any of my fish live food, although cool to watch them eat live fish, it adds all kinds of complications. It can introduce all kinds of parasites and infections to your fish if not quarantined, and it makes your fish more aggressive.

Hope I was of some help.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the poster before me mentioned it but from what I've read, it's VERY important to keep the water clean to heal HITH and to keep from getting it so I thought I'd say it again :wink: 
You didn't say what kind of african cichlid you have but keep an eye on him to see if he's getting bullied or picked on. I really don't know much about the other fish you have. Congrats on the new tank & fish. :fish:


----------

